# Killer imposter clowns



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird weird story.................

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/0...ter-clowns-outrages-professional-funnymen-el/


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great now I have to leave El Salvador oh well off to a new country happy hunting!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As if clowns weren't scary enough already....


----------

